# Junk Yards in Southern California



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Does anyone know of my good junk yards in Southern California that has some good Nissan stuff lying around?? I wanna look for some parts for my car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

theres a yard out in sun valley..i think its called nissan auto dismantaling


----------

